# I don't have any idea what's going on here anymore...



## Schwarz (Nov 10, 2008)

Having missed a month or two of Personality Cafe activity has left me feeling kind of out of the loop.

Anyway, I am working two or three jobs right now (except I just had a no call, no show at one of them, which I'm thinking of quitting anyway, so, yeah, that would probably take me back down to two jobs until school gets back in again...), which is good because I'm sick of being broke.

You will note that the above paragraph is kind of rambling and incoherent. This one kind of is, too, I guess, but on the plus side, it's self-referential and is mere inches away from containing a Hofstadterian strange loop. I'm too lazy to think of a good one, though, so this paragraph will be left unfulfilled and only pseudo-loopy.

I have a car now. I have been taking advantage of this situation by taking random drives to various places I couldn't get to before. I drove around the Olympic Peninsula a few days ago, and it was pretty cool, especially the Strait of Juan de Fuca. I will have to go back up there again next time I have a few days off.

This lady next to me is tweeking pretty bad, I think. I kind of wish I didn't live in one of the meth capitals of the United States.

Anyway, this blog is going nowhere. I should go home and go to sleep.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Welcome back and congrats on driving.


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

Welcome back, Schwartz! Come back as often as you can. You're not forgotten.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Welcome back. I love your unraveling, self-referential paragraphs. 
Will you be tutoring again?


----------



## Schwarz (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome back, although as you can see my activity here is still sporadic.
I will be tutoring again this fall, yes, and theoretically I will spend a little more time online then, since I will once again have regular access to computers and such.
Driving is kind of a nice change, but it makes me feel so lazy. I barely have to think ahead, I just decide where I want to go and go there. It feels so unsportsmanlike.


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

what jobs do you have?? damn i need a job


----------

